# Single vs Dual coil RTA



## RynoP

So whats the big difference? 

Im in the market for a new RTA but I can't decide! 
I am a heavy vaper aka big drags. will this effect my choice?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

@RynoP , difficult decision. Both have their pro's and cons. And your vaping style will have an influence on your choice. 

I prefer single coils as it is usually a cooler vape, juice consumption is lower and flavour is better imo. Most dual coils I have tried have produced a vape that is too hot to my liking at comparable wattages. 

Dual coils will give you a lot warmer vape, mostly higher juice consumption, but still great flavour. The cloud production is therefore usually also a lot more in comparison.

You state that you like big drags, so a cooler vape "may" be better, hotter vapes are usually lot long drawn out affairs. Have you been looking at RTA's , has something caught your eye, and what are you currently using. Do you want a similar experievce going forward or is there something else that you need. All of these variables will influence the advice that can possibly be given.

Happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RynoP

Well I tend to over think everything. I have beem to a few stores over the weeks.I use a griffin dual coil for about a year now. doesnt matter what I do the one coil tend to get hotter than the other rhe last month or so... the wife has a ammit single coil. It has good flavour but when I use it for a bit I tend to get a burnt taste.
So I have been looking at the geekvape Zeus, kylin mini and the reload...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro

I agree with Room fogger for the most part. Single is definitely cooler, but I feel my dual coil engine smashes the single coil. Which is not a popular opinion as far as the "famous vape reviewers" are concerned.

For longer drags I would skip the engine nano (which is single) , would recommend the engine mini (dual coil) and would recommend the Zeus (single coil) which both allow for loooong drags.

Flavour is going to be subjective and dependant on build but what I've experienced is:

Dual = denser clouds, longer drags, warmer vape.

Single = less dense clouds, shorter drags, cooler vape.

I would like to try the Kylin mini, but I have no interest in purchasing one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RynoP

Wish I could "test drive" each for a day or two. I habe bought most of my previous vaoe gear on impluse and dont wamt to do it again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

@RynoP , Agree with some if not most that @Spyro said. We have our opinions on our favorite tanks, but Have to agree about the Zeus, great tank and very good flavour. I don't think you could go wrong. As I have no knowledge of the Kylin mini or reload I cannot comment there. I like my single coils and Spyro his duel engine, but we are both OBS fans. So for us to agree on another it has to be good.

I am going to be selling my Zeus due to vaping style changes and too many RTA's, but will miss it, as it is a great tank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro

Room Fogger said:


> @RynoP , Agree with some if not most that @Spyro said. We have our opinions on our favorite tanks, but Have to agree about the Zeus, great tank and very good flavour. I don't think you could go wrong. As I have no knowledge of the Kylin mini or reload I cannot comment there. I like my single coils and Spyro his duel engine, but we are both OBS fans. So for us to agree on another it has to be good.
> 
> I am going to be selling my Zeus due to vaping style changes and too many RTA's, but will miss it, as it is a great tank.



I must admit I was fully sold on the nano up until I tried the dual coil version. Based entirely on me preferring a longer drag with a more dense cloud.

I have two nanos and will always keep one of them

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Spyro said:


> I must admit I was fully sold on the nano up until I tried the dual coil version. Based entirely on me preferring a longer drag with a more dense cloud.
> 
> I have two nanos and will always keep one of them


Added a copper one, thanks to bumblebee the Vape Guy, total now 4 which will never leave. Now looking for a wood finish mod to park it on as to not distract from its beauty!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RynoP

Soooo If you had to choose one? anf why.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i like my duel coils hotter more flavor more nicotine

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

RynoP said:


> Soooo If you had to choose one? anf why.


I personally would go for the Zeus.

It gives excellent taste, good dense cloud and because it is top airflow it won't leak. As per @Spyro comments as well, I am a chain vaper and I have never had a dry hit, and prefer longer draws at lower wattage, but you can dial it up. It is not so difficult to build on or to wick, but there is a trick on this though. It is good value for money in my eyes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP

Room Fogger said:


> I personally would go for the Zeus.
> 
> It gives excellent taste, good dense cloud and because it is top airflow it won't leak. As per @Spyro comments as well, I am a chain vaper and I have never had a dry hit, and prefer longer draws at lower wattage, but you can dial it up. It is not so difficult to build on or to wick, but there is a trick on this though. It is good value for money in my eyes.


i have a geekvape griffin and amit25 wicking geekvapes isnt a problem. and nothing youtube cnat sort out. must say leaking tanks is mostly not a problem. 

I am quite leaning towards the reload but the price tag is quite heavy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

RynoP said:


> i have a geekvape griffin and amit25 wicking geekvapes isnt a problem. and nothing youtube cnat sort out. must say leaking tanks is mostly not a problem.
> 
> I am quite leaning towards the reload but the price tag is quite heavy.


Agree on uncle Google, he is master of all things. If you liked he Reload, and your mind does already the price tag is justified. In the end you will end up with a tank that you appreciate, instead of something that your mind will keep on raising doubts about. The constant question regarding wat if I had spent a bit more, would I have been happier. 
Based on some of your answers you have been doing your homework and it's would seem that your like and your final decision will be based on this. Hope you get your dream tank and many happy clouds is wished for you going forward.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @RynoP

To me the choice of single vs dual depends on whether you like a BIG vape or a normal/milder vape.

If you want a BIG vape my feeling is its better to go dual coil. And a 2 batt mod. Higher power.
If you want a more "normal" mild vape, then my feeling is that a single coil rta is better suited.

I do most of my rta vaping on single coil rtas. I do have a few dual coil rtas but i do feel that they tend to shine with bigger coils and more power. When i use basic coils at lower power, it doesnt really give me anything over a single coil setup. And its double the effort, double the wicking etc. and getting those coils to glow evenly can sometimes be tricky so i dont look forward to recoiling them.

my favourite single coil rtas for flavour and mild vaping are the Skyline and Kayfun5. I find them excellent for the crisp fruity menthols at higher nic and low power. And the very old Lemo1 but thats probably just me.

These are just my views and i havent tried all the latest rtas.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival

Recently, I decided to rather use single coil builds. Less wick needed so I save a bit on cotton, and it tends to use less juice. Also, it’s just easier dropping in a single coil.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RynoP

I like the idea of single coil builds as its easier I must say cotton is quite cheap. 
My griffin is a thirsty little bugger. 
My bigfrst thing is I dint want to get a single coil and then my lungs are a bit heavy on the rta if you know what I mean. 

I value the imput everybody gives I still see that i might get the new kylin and a reload and and use two mods and eat bread for a month

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac

RynoP said:


> So whats the big difference?
> 
> Im in the market for a new RTA but I can't decide!
> I am a heavy vaper aka big drags. will this effect my choice?


Imo dual coil attys give a stronger more flavorful vape.The only single that rivals a 
dually that I know of is the Ammit a great RTA by any standard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP

yeah have the single coil ammit its good. but not perfect for me. If I chain vaoe it gets a burnt taste

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

Howsit, 

Ok so i have an OBS Nano and a Kylin single/dual.

Recently i have been experimenting with both regarding types of coils and especially the wicking

The kylin is much easier for me to wick as you have no need to touch the tail ends and can stuff the juice holes as much as what you like, this came to light after i watched some of Morten Oen's youtube vids. I managed to stuff a massive amount of cotton bacon into two 4mm claptons and the vapes is cool, it uses less juice and the flavor is awesome not to mention the clouds. 

On the Nano the results vary, one day its perfect for chain vaping and produces very good flavor. Other days i struggle to like it. Unlike the kylin with its blanket wick. Im on day three now and cant fault this method FOR THIS TANK

What im trying to get at is that you need to find what works for you whether it be a massive dual coil build or a micro single. 

if you are ever in melrose arch during lunch you are more than welcome to test both 

Good Luck

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RynoP

Thanx for the advice @Wayne Swanepoel . I actually got a Kylin mini and cant fault it. works well notvas thirsty as the griffin that I used. 
I actually looked at the OBS nano also but wasnt in stock here in PTA as i like to buy over the counter instead of online.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel

Single Coil - Coppervape Skyline Clone 
Dual Coil - Reload or Petri 22 

That's it ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel

RynoP said:


> Thanx for the advice @Wayne Swanepoel . I actually got a Kylin mini and cant fault it. works well notvas thirsty as the griffin that I used.
> I actually looked at the OBS nano also but wasnt in stock here in PTA as i like to buy over the counter instead of online.



you must be like me then, i dont like buying online unless i know what the unit looks like, prefer to hold it in my hand before i hand over my hard earned cash.

If the Mini is anything like the normal version then it will prefer a clapton with a dessert flavor. i find fruits to be lacking and flat if you know what i mean

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

For me the only difference between the 2 types is the amount of battery life that gets used . you don't really need dual coils for a satisfying vape . you can achieve that with most single coil tanks at half the battery life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RynoP

Fused claptons at 0.4 ohms and 35watt. I dont really do fruity flavours so wont know yet.

TKo blue milk is awesome and yami vapor taruto is the juice im on at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Steyn777

Get a Dead Rabbit, and have the best of both worlds.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

